# Cold and snowy December goose hunt



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So did you have a Christmas goose? How does your boy do with the heavy geese?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, you two are dedicated! Great job, is your freezer full yet?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Wow, you two are dedicated! Great job, is your freezer full yet?


If it is full I've got some extra room in mine..

Nice work...looks like your boy is doing a fantastic job.

Pete


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Dec 16, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> So did you have a Christmas goose? How does your boy do with the heavy geese?


He does good with them, he has learned where to pick them up for an easy retrieve. Most of the geese we shoot range from 9 1/2 to 11 lbs

From early season









Riley thanks you!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work gentleman!
Hope you both stayed warm.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great photos, except I get cold just looking at them.


----------

